

The history of Mozilla and Firefox - thomas
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90200-the-history-of-mozilla-and-firefox

======
rsoto
Fuck the ten-page pagination, full article in one page:
[http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90200-the-history-of-
mo...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90200-the-history-of-mozilla-and-
firefox?print)

------
iconfinder
For more info about the Firefox logo/icon you can read this interview I did
with Jon Hicks: <http://www.iconfinder.com/blog/15/>

------
yuhong
"You could go one step further and say that without Firefox — without the
competition that drove an increase in JavaScript performance and the adherence
to standards — we might even be living in a web without Google or Facebook or
Twitter."

Huh? Google existed in 2000!

"but back in 2002 there was only one web browser: Internet Explorer. "

one _common_ web browser

------
tingley
This omits one of the most interesting parts of the story, which is how
Firefox evolved as an offshoot from Mozilla in the first place.

~~~
mrseb
Yep, very good point. Inserted a paragraph about it on page five ("Firefox
1.0") - thanks :)

~~~
bcrescimanno
Might also check page 2 where it says, "...focus on two of the tools that made
up the Mozilla Suite: Firefox and Thunderbird."

Neither Fx nor Tb were part of the app suite--they were both offshoots that,
at the time, really violated what the project was aiming for. The story of how
Firefox came to be and roguish it was seen within the organization at the time
is interesting.

~~~
mrseb
Yea, I actually played with that sentence a few times. I thought about making
it clear that Firefox and Thunderbird weren't called Firefox and Thunderbird
when they were part of Mozilla Suite... but the codebases are the same, I
think. Sometimes you have to know where to draw the line, to keep things clear
:)

------
untitledwiz
Documentary on the subject - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u404SLJj7ig>

